# rest day!!!



## Will Gary (Aug 2, 2017)

So like usual i get paranoid when i get an injury that because i can't train and it's ruining my training schedule. So for the last week i have felt kind of low on energy and on leg day for 3 days ago i managed to injure my shoulder on the leg press of all things. Guess i had my hands to far back and the grip. Anyway i took a rest day after that and trained arms yesterday, took some painkillers, and got a somewhat decent workout, but my energy is still low and my appetite has decreased a lot, went to bed early and slept for around 11 hours thinking i would be feeling fresh today, but i don't. I still feel low on energy and my appetite still isn't like it used to. I have experienced overtraining several times in the past along with injuries and just trained till i crash kind of. So from my experience should I guess i should just rest today too? I am 23.


----------



## gungalunga (Aug 2, 2017)

Will Gary said:


> So like usual i get paranoid when i get an injury that because i can't train and it's ruining my training schedule. So for the last week i have felt kind of low on energy and on leg day for 3 days ago i managed to injure my shoulder on the leg press of all things. Guess i had my hands to far back and the grip. Anyway i took a rest day after that and trained arms yesterday, took some painkillers, and got a somewhat decent workout, but my energy is still low and my appetite has decreased a lot, went to bed early and slept for around 11 hours thinking i would be feeling fresh today, but i don't. I still feel low on energy and my appetite still isn't like it used to. I have experienced overtraining several times in the past along with injuries and just trained till i crash kind of. So from my experience should I guess i should just rest today too? I am 23.



Reminds me of an old story.....An old bull and a young bull are standing at the top of a hill looking down at a valley full of female cows. The young bull says " Let's run down there and fuck some of those cows!" The old bull says " No. Let's WALK down there then fuck ALL of them.." The moral of the story....if you have to question whether you should take the day off or not....play it safe and take the day off.


----------



## Will Gary (Aug 8, 2017)

gungalunga said:


> Reminds me of an old story.....An old bull and a young bull are standing at the top of a hill looking down at a valley full of female cows. The young bull says " Let's run down there and fuck some of those cows!" The old bull says " No. Let's WALK down there then fuck ALL of them.." The moral of the story....if you have to question whether you should take the day off or not....play it safe and take the day off.



Thanks.... but wouldnt it affect my routine or my speed of getting results????


----------



## bodymark (Aug 8, 2017)

when you are low, take the day off. or else u will feel low the next day and your whole workout would be affected.


----------



## Sully (Aug 8, 2017)

What does your diet look like? Are you cutting or bulking? How many calories over/under maintenance are you, daily? What kind of training split are you on? How often do you change up your training routine? When was the last time you changed your routine? Do you train morning, afternoon, or evenings? What kind of supplementation are you on? Are you on cycle? If so, what does the cycle look like?


----------

